# Equipment for small bakery?



## bilbobaggins (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am getting closer to opening up a small bakery (breads, cakes, desserts, pastries, small breakfast/lunch menu) and could use some help picking out equipment. It would be a lot cheaper to go used but I have heard that it is better to go with a new "off brand" piece of equipment than a good used piece of equipment. I don't know if I agree with this or not, but I have never had to purchase commercial kitchen equipment before. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Here is some of the equipment I will need

*Convention Ovens* (looking at this one - https://www.ckitchen.com/p/bakers-pride-bco-g2-cyclone-convection-oven-1.html)

*Range* (looking at this one - https://www.ckitchen.com/p/bakers-pride-36-bp-6b-s30-restaurant-series-range-2.html)

*Refrigerator* (looking at this one - http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...ach-in-refrigerator-46-5-cu-ft/178CFD2RR.html)

*Freezer* (looking at this one - http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...or-reach-in-freezer-46-5-cu-ft/178CFD2FF.html)

*Proofer* (looking at this one - http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...-cabinet-with-clear-door-120v/177HPU1836.html)

*Mixer* (looking at this one - http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...ogleShopping&gclid=CMLR-M3e7NICFUWewAodwycGgA)

I know all of this is cheap equipment but my budget on large equipment is only about $20k.

I will also need display cases, prep tables, coffee maker, etc.

Also, is it cheaper/better to but equipment online or in store?


----------



## michael pauwels (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Michael, Chef and SoCal Factory Representative for leading commercial equipment companies.

Where are you located? Let's make your dream profitable, talk soon

https://www.linkedin.com/in/mdpauwels/


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If you buy on line, your warranty is basically useless.

Buy all new refrigeration. Buy from a dealer who can service, and is not too far from you. If its an odd ball unit, make sure they carry parts for it.

Buy mixers, ovens, proofers, etc, used. Buy from a reputable bakery dealer who will warranty at least 3 mths. Remember, as you grow and need more equipment, you have a relationship with this dealer, and he should take in your old equipment if you buy new stuff from him.

Buy as much of your smallwares (bowls, sheetpans, sinks, shelving, etc) used. Doesnt matter if its craigslist, auctions, or used restauant eqpt. dealers. 

Stay away from gravity coil refrig. Display cases, and make sure the case is NOT constructed with oarticle board/mdf, and cheap laminate.

Good luck!


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

michael pauwels said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Michael, Chef and SoCal Factory Representative for leading commercial equipment companies.
> 
> ...


I'm setting up a new cafe. Can you help me compare plus/minus of each brand?


----------



## michael pauwels (May 1, 2017)

granola girl said:


> I'm setting up a new cafe. Can you help me compare plus/minus of each brand?


Sure, give me a call @ 949-424-3823


----------



## irene123 (Oct 5, 2017)

Work become more easy and it save time by using these equipment in small bakery, it also reduce labor cost.


----------

